# First Orange ribbon



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Greetings,

This weekend Rose and I headed up to my parents house to enter an AKC hunt test in Bemidji, MN.

Saturday, the many wonderful things that puppies love to do got the better of Rose. She did not fully watch a bird fall and could not find it in the weeds in the water. She had other things she wanted to look at then. So, her and I picked up our things and left with our tails between our legs(well atleast one of us). We went back to the Park Rapids Fosse home and My dad and her had a few conversations about paying attention. Later that night and the next morning I had the same chat with her.

Sunday, she did great and walked away with a pass. Her are some pictures from Sunday and two links to some great video shot.











Enjoy!!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice looking dog. ribbon looks good on her..


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats!!! Keep up the Great work!!! It is always nice to see the hours of training pay off at a test!!!

That dog resembles "hilltop Hayseed" "Bubba" lines...Is he in your dogs pedigree by chance????? Maybe a lot of labs look a like but I am just curious??


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

She is out of

FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max 
and 
Piva's Lil Ramblin Tarnation(a b#tch out of NAFC FC Candlewoods Ramblin Man)


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Fosse said:


> She is out of
> 
> FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max
> and
> Piva's Lil Ramblin Tarnation(a b#tch out of NAFC FC Candlewoods Ramblin Man)


She is one beautiful dog!!!! Congrats Again!!!!


----------

